# GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Winner



## Sonnie

*Congratulations to the winner of the GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway!*










:fireworks1::fireworks2: *jimbodude* :fireworks2::fireworks1:

:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: arty: :yay2: :yay2: :yay2: :yay2:​


----------



## pharoah

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

congrats enjoy the fine products that gik makes.i know i enjoy mine.


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

Congrats Jimbodude! Let us know how you decide to spend your winnings and what kind of results you get!


----------



## tripplej

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

Congrats! way to go. Looking forward to seeing which products you select and how you will use them. Now the fun part -- what items to order!


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

:rubeyes::unbelievable:

Congrats jimbodude, have fun :spend:


----------



## cavchameleon

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

Congrats!!! Let us see your treatments after you install them.


----------



## Pav26

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

Congrats, have fun choosing what to order - show us after you do choose!


----------



## B- one

Free stuff can't be beat congrats and happy shopping!


----------



## sub_crazy

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

Congrats!

The people at GIK are great to deal with so your going to have fun shopping spree!


----------



## BD55

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

Congrats! Now the fun part to see what you do with such a great giveaway! Looking forward to hearing what you decide to get and how you implement it!


----------



## jimbodude

Wow, sweet. I'm pretty excited! Thanks!


----------



## Infrasonic

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

Congrats jimbodude!!


----------



## jimbodude

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

For anyone interested in what came of the gift card, follow this thread:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-what-i-did-600-gik-gift-card.html#post633294


----------



## flamingeye

*Re: GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree*

I built my own treatments but that’s only because I can’t afford treatments like GIK at the quantity I need but if I could GIK would be at the top of my list , way to go nice wine .


----------

